# do not list domain



## planet_fox (2. März 2009)

Folgenden fehler habe ich im Logfile


```
postfix/trivial-rewrite[16700]: warning: do not list domain kate.de in BOTH mydestination and virtual_mailbox_domains
```
Muss ich folgendes raus nehmen in meiner Konfig kate.de?


```
myhostname = kate.de
mydestination = [COLOR=Red]kate.de[/COLOR], localhost, localhost.localdomain
```


----------



## Till (2. März 2009)

Ja. Du kannst eine Domain nicht zweimal eintragen. Nutze stattdessen sowas:

myhostname = mail.kate.de
mydestination = mail.kate.de, localhost, localhost.localdomain


----------

